# shor refining



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a substitute for shor's gc salt and storm precipitant (very expensive from Shor) Thanks


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2009)

There sure is! Read this forum and learn what the actual chemicals are that you need instead of paying 3 times as much for chem. A or chem B. hopefully you have not committed funds to buying their unit. Welcome to the forum! You will learn much. The best place to start is here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 1, 2009)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=479&highlight=shor+storm


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 6, 2009)

This forum is the best forum that I have used on the web. 
Thank you to everyone involved. The link for shor products substitution is dead. I have searched the forum with no luck. Can anyone tell me where to find the links. :?: Thank you in advance.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 6, 2009)

Fixed!

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4612093.html

viewtopic.php?t=41&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

viewtopic.php?t=485&start=0

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloralkali_process


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!,
Steve, a special thank you for your web site videos. I know I would not have the ability to do anything without all the information from your site and this forum. As a segway, the products I purchased from you are very high quality.
Thank you to everyone involved. Joe


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

if Storm Percipitant is Sodium Meta Bisulfite 
Sodium Meta Bisulfite can Percipitant platinum or not ?
i need to separate Pt from Au in aqua regia if Sodium Meta Bisulfite can Percipitant platinum i have some problem
i need a selective Percipitant for gold 
tnx guys


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 8, 2010)

Oxalic Acid and also ferrous sulfate are selective for gold.

SMB is selective if all the nitric is removed, which as a rule of thumb, it should always be removed before precipitating.

Platinum will precipitate from hot concentrated solutions with ammonium chloride.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 9, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Platinum will precipitate from hot concentrated solutions with ammonium chloride.


While being concentrated is a requirement, heating is not. I precipitated all of my platinum at room temperature. Heating, however, was very much a part of precipitating palladium. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2010)

Harold,

While you are correct that heat is not required for Pt, but I still heat all of my PGM precipitations. 

The reasoning behind this is two fold:

1. That the hot solution will dissolve the solid ammonium chloride more readily. This helps prevent any ammonium chloride lumps from being in the final product by insuring that all of the solid ammonium chloride is dissolved by the hot solution. If you add your ammonium chloride as a saturated solution this may not be a factor.

2. Platinum ammonium chloride that is dissolved by the hot solution when it is initially formed will precipitate quickly ( and perhaps more completely ?) when the solution cools. This, of course, is due to the fact that salts are more soluble in hot solutions than in cold ones.

Either way, hot or cold, both should work just fine for Pt.

Steve


----------

